# Staining or Painting a New Fiberglass Door



## Kennedy (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it a woodgrained door? If so you can stain with a gel stain and wipe down so the stain just stays in the embossed pores then poly. To paint; sand, the door down first to give the paint something to bite to. Porter Paint makes a great acrylic bonding primer (#515), then two topcoats of a good acrylic exterior paint. The choice of sheen is up to you, just scuff sand between coats.


----------

